# MOVED: Acupuncture seems to have messed up my cycle?



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Acupuncture Reflexology & Chinese Medicine.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347867.0


----------

